# Going to meet a poodle on Saturday and...



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

...she just happens to need a new home :flute:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Uh oh! MPS strikes!


----------



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

We have our shih-tzu and our spoo and a 10 month old. What is it about poodles that make you just want more, more, more? I can't help myself from browsing through puppies and other dogs. Crazy because we are currently trying to conceive #2 and realistically can't handle a third dog! But it sure is fun to "window shop". Maybe some play time with a fellow poodle friend will help.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Uh oh! MPS strikes!


Haha- it really has! I really just want a bumper sticker that says, "I have standards" so I need at least one more to make the sticker true. LOL! 

This girl is a 6-year-old apricot being retired from breeding. We shall see!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Uh, oh. Careful...  It's kind of like kids. Two is a lot more than one and then there's three. We won't talk about three. (Actually, I am thoroughly enjoying three). 

How old is dude? The only issue with two dogs close in age is that you will have two old dogs in the future.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey what's one more????? Poodles are like potato chips. You can't have just one. Hehehe. MPS strikes all of us.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep 2 dogs same age is how I ended up with 4. Was worried about losing omar and Lila close together. So we did lose Lila but we got Omar a new girlfriend. Lol. The cycle keeps on going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have no regrets about getting Stella, but it is harder. I find I don't have the time to groom like before, it takes so much more time to keep two mat free ect. You can't take two as easily as one when going somewhere. I have to watch stella about taking treats ect away from carley. Carley has wondered more now that she has someone to explore with, so I have to keep my eyes on them much more than I did. With one, Carley just stayed by my side, with Stella she has more confidence ... I am so happy that Stella needed a good home, had she already had one, I might feel differant about getting two.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Having two older dogs does concern me a bit, but then again, we had two older large dogs before and it worked out just fine. One was a lab and then the other a lab/chow mix. Granted, this was before we also had two kids, but still, we know what life with two big dogs can be like. 

I am going to be very picky about #2, however. I don't want any regrets. We have one fabulous dog already, so I'm in no hurry and I'll only be bringing her home if she is a healthy, very well-behaved girl. That might sound too picky, but we just don't have the energy with two jobs, two kids and two dogs to put a ton of effort into lots of training right now (otherwise I'd get a puppy!).


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I hear ya on not wanting to deal with a puppy. I have 3 dogs, and when we started looking for a boxer (my heart breed, sorry...), I contacted a rescue and gave them a ridiculously long must have/must not have list. I thought I'd be told that there is no such boxer on Earth, but...we got Dempsey! He's 5 years old, and we realize that he won't live more than probably 5 more years (in a perfect world), but at least they will be enjoyable years! 

Good luck meeting this new girl! I hope she's everything you're looking for!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

No I think you're being very, very smart about making sure she's well-behaved and healthy first. After all your kids come first, right? If you have a happy household and one incompatible dog throws the house into chaos, it wouldn't be doing anyone any favours to take her. But some dogs are just easy, like Indy this morning; she's such a sweetie! She follows me from room to room and just now, laying at my feet, she was chewing on something. So I said to her, "What have you got?" She spit out a twig and looked at me for further direction. I said, "It's okay, you can have that." So she picked it back up and chewed some more. Such an easy dog! Maybe your new prospect will be like that


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

We're on our way there right now!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Good luck! Very exciting, I hope it works out.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Have the camera ready. Feels like this one's a when, not if!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I was on earlier looking for info from you!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty sure we are going to end up adopting her, but it isn't without a few reservations. I'll share more when I'm not ony phone. I definitely need input from you all. She's a sweet girl, but hasn't been taken great care of, in my opinion.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Cant wait to hear about her


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I got my girl Sophie when she was 6 1/2. She was a retired momma dog who produced a lot of nice puppies for her owner/breeder. But she was not well-taken care of. She was kept in a crate in the basement with a lot of other dogs. She had been surgically debarked. She was fed cheap kibble once a day in her crate and she was about 10 pounds underweight when I got her. She had a very sweet temperament, but she was very afraid of doing something wrong, especially right after I got her.

When I first met her at the breeder's house, she looked at me with imploring eyes that seemed to say "please get me out of here." She looked so sad, but so intelligent. So I took her. She turned out to be a fabulous dog, and I had 8 wonderful years with her. 

It really bothers me that some breeders do so little to care for the emotional and physical needs of their dogs. I'd never buy a puppy from this kind of breeder and I am thankful for the breeders (including many forum members) who do things very differently. But I do think that a retiring breeding dog can make a great pet even if she did not receive good care from the breeder who profited from her pups.

If you feel that she's a nice dog, I'd go for it. She'd be so lucky to land in a home like yours!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Waiting with baited breathe to hear about her! Hoping it's good news!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too, I had to log on to see what you decided!


----------



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

Waiting to hear all about it!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

ok, i'm finally able to get back here and tell you guys!

so, i knew going there that we were going to a farm where the owners breed standards as well as golden doodles (and miniature horses). i asked during our phone conversation earlier this week if the dogs lived in their home and the answer was, "no, they are kenneled but we are down at the barn every day so we spend a lot of time with them."

i figured, fair enough, if you own a farm you would surely spend a lot of time in your barn and with your barn dogs. i know there are plenty of very well-loved outdoor farm animals. it's just a lifestyle for some, ya know?

well, it wasn't quite as picturesque as i was painting it in my mind. there were 46 puppies. the whelping areas were barn stalls (which was actually nice because they were clean and had plenty of room) but the adult dogs were all outside in chain-link runs. i think i saw at least 15 adults and they were two to a ~4x20 pen.

i will say that the owner wasn't trying to hide anything. he was obviously quite comfortable with their methods. in fact, he offered up information that you wouldn't think he would have wanted to, such as the fact that the dogs only get groomed twice a year, only let out of the runs once a week and they don't see vets unless necessary since the cost would be so high.



so, as far as the poodle we went to meet. her name is peaches. peaches was very sweet and pretty. she LOVED playing fetch and seemed very happy, actually. she followed the owner around very loyally with tail wagging and didn't give a second thought to our big dog being there. when her owner initially let her out she did jump up on people a few times but she mellowed out and became focused on playing for a few minutes. after he finished playing ball with her, she stayed right with all of us while we stood around talking. isn't that sweet? here's a dog that only gets freedom once a week and she still loves her people enough to sit beside them during her free time instead of wandering off.

anyway, so as far as her care not being good..... well, first she is filthy. dust clouds poof off of her when you pat her. such as shame for such a beauty. i was dying to scoop her up and run home to my bathtub and grooming supplies! second, he said he thinks she may have an ear infection because she has been shaking her head a lot. third, her teeth are a mess. luckily, i thought to look at her teeth right at the time we were about to leave. they were really bad. i'm hoping that under all the tartar, there are healthy teeth there, but she is definitely in need of deep cleaning.

so, they want a $300 rehoming fee. before i left told him to ask his wife (who is the one in charge, of course! ha!) if she would be willing to reduce the adoption fee in order to compensate for the costs we will incur at the vet for an exam, her grooming, ears and teeth.

i explained that i've been going through the approval process of two local poodle rescues and that their rehoming fees are comparable, but they come to you having been cleaned up and given a good bill of health for that price.

the money factor kind-of make me reluctant just simply because it infuriates me that this dog has probably made them A LOT of money in her 6 years and they cant even keep her clean and then they want to charge someone three-hundred dollars to finally take care of her?!?!? ironically, the wife is also a dental hygienist (as am i) so she KNOWS that bad oral health is not at all good for general health so how could she let this girl's mouth get soooo bad?!?!?
so, yeah, giving them money for her just feels so wrong when they haven't done crap for her- but then again- it isn't poor Peaches fault. 

my main cause for hesitance is the whole house-trainig thing. please tell me what you guys think. her owner said he obviously can't say if she's housebroken because she's lived in a kernel. he did say that when she is whelping, she is one of only a couple of his mamas that will not ever mess in there. i'm just really worried about messes in the house. we are looking for an adult primarily for that reason, you know? someone else i talked to said that most dogs who are used to going outside, won't go inside- even if they've been going in a run.

it would feel so good to save this girl and be the people who can show her the world and the pleasures of living inside with her people. i really feel we would be rescuing her instead of simply adopting her. that feeling motivates me to want to bring her home even if we do have some struggles but that easier said than done. i'm scared to be honest.

thoughts?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally, I would not feel comfortable giving _any_ money to someone with these breeding practices. I find it deplorable. 

I would save my money for rescue or for a responsibly bred poodle.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

i know what you mean. i agree it doesn't feel right to do so. i would never dream of buying one of their puppies and supporting that aspect of their operation, but somehow it feels a little different if it is helping one of those poor dogs live their late years the way they should have led their whole life, kwim?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kukukachoo said:


> i know what you mean. i agree it doesn't feel right to do so. i would never dream of buying one of their puppies and supporting that aspect of their operation, but somehow it feels a little different if it is helping one of those poor dogs live their late years the way they should have led their whole life, kwim?


I understand what you are saying. It's a common thought process when someone visits a place like that. Some people would even end up buying one of the puppies to "rescue" it from those circumstances. But, personally, I would try to not let myself get too caught up emotionally because I'd rather rescue a dog in need from a rescue organization. 

You have to weigh the pros and cons about this dog. What kind of condition is she in? What kind of health issues might she have?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you for your voice of reason. You are very right about it being a huge risk not only behaviorally, but health-wise.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh gosh I would do it in a second. Yes, it's an emotional response, I know. But like you said, Peaches has churned out litter after litter and now doesn't she deserve some loving and a family of her own? I hope they come way down in the price for you, but if they don't, maybe you could tell them, well here's my info if you change your mind. As for the housetraining, I really don't think it would be a problem at all. Even among the breeds that are notoriously HARD to housebreak, adults can be re-trained using the same methods that we use with puppies, i.e. consistency, taking them out regularly, and praising when they go where you want. I mean there are tons of good quality puppies and dogs out there too from reputable breeders, it's a great route to go, and I would highly recommend that for long-term breeder support, a known health history and the health testing breeders do so you can be sure of good health and longevity, but honestly? I would buy Peaches if it were me. My two cents!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a hard one. My heart is sayin, Save Peaches ! But I know you would only be making room in the barn for a new , younger female to take her place, adding to the problem... 

As far as her being NOT housebroke. I don't think that would be much of an issue. A friend of mine took in an adult dog that had never set foot in a house before and it never had a single accident in the house. By nature they want to go outside and given the chance most will willing do it.

I for one will not judge you and your decision. I know you love dogs and only want what is best for them. xoxox


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

and let me add that by asking them to come down on the price, i am hoping it might imply to them that they should take responsibility for her current state. we have the means to pay $300 plus the vet bills, but i feel THEY need to be held responsible. its more of a moral issue than a budget issue, really.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds like a very nice dog and a terrible breeder. I really hate giving people like this money and understand CM's point. I like the point you made about how the rescue's rehoming fee covers various expenses and the breeder should reduce the price to compensate. Maybe you can get him down in price. Maybe you could even start to walk away from the deal and see if he drops the price.

However, realistically, whether you do or do not give this person $300 is not going to make one bit of difference in his continuing breeding practices. But getting this dog will change your life and the dog's life in ways that are likely to be very positive. So, while I am sympathetic to CM's point, my vote would be with Indiana: Go for it! This sounds like a really good dog for you, and you and Dude sound like you'd be really good for Peaches.

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I got my girl Sophie under similar circumstances. I paid around $300 for her (not exactly sure of the amount--it was 10 years ago). A very reputable breeder told me about Sophie. She (the reputable breeder) said that she would not recommend buying a puppy from this breeder, but she viewed getting Sophie as a rescue. 

I hope that Peaches turns out to be as wonderful for you (and Dude) as Sophie was for me.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would not get this dog. $ given to these people just continues the cycle of dog abuse. I also know you intended to be very selective. This dogs sounds sweet but you will probably have a lot of housebreaking as well as possible health issues. I would much rather see you get a dog from a rescue than support a puppy mill. I know it is hard and you want to save her but until we all refuse to support these places they will continue to churn out and abuse dogs.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I can see your delimma. My first thought was I would not buy from this "breeder" for the reasons listed above..I would feel it is supporting their business and if no one buys from this "breeder" they will be forced to stop breeding. 

Then I was thinking...what if somehow one of my dogs ended up in such a situation? If I sold a dog or puppy to somone who put my dog in such a situation..Id buy her back in a hearbeat. 

Of course we cant save every dog and buying this dog or even getting her for free just keeps them in business..I honestly dont know what I would do looking in the eye of such a dog..

As far as house training..who knows! Madonna, my almost 3 year old has lived in a house and in a kennel at the handlers place for her first 2 years. It took me a good 3 months to get her reliable..I think some dogs who dont learn to be clean...dont ever learn to be clean. Madonna still prefers to pee and poop on the sidewalks..and she walks constantly as she pees and poops because she doesnt want it to get on her feet...like it does when you pee on concrete. Some things are learned early and I think are hard to change.

This dog deserves a good home..how else might she get it unless someone buys her? Its a very hard decision..Something will help you with your decision (obviously not me lol). I hope you get her and trun her over to a rescue if need be.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought I'd let you know about my housebreaking experiences with a 10-month-old puppy and a two-year-old adult dog, both of which had lived in an outdoor kennel situation. Both were Rottweilers (from different breeders) but their situations were different in that they came from reputable breeders and they'd both been very well cared for. 

It took me two weeks to housebreak the puppy. I just approached it as I would have with a younger puppy. She only had a couple of accidents inside, more my fault than hers of course. After two weeks, she was asking to go outside and never had another accident in the house. 

The two-year-old took one day to housebreak! She started to squat to pee on the rug, I yelled "No!" from the next room, she paused and I rushed her outside. She peed, I made a huge fuss, handed over treats and she was housebroken. She was one incredible dog all around. 

The other thing you need to think about is the fact that Peaches has probably never been off the farm so you will face some extra work in socializing her. Both my dogs were well-socialized with people and other dogs when I got them but needed some time to get used to life outside a kennel. They came around really well though.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, I agree with the poster above; buying this dog won't make much difference in that guy's business (or any difference at all, probably). He's got 46 more puppies to sell and probably more on the way. And usually I am pretty practical about these things...I did grow up on a farm after all and everyone had a job, even the animals. Also livestock was raised with the specific purpose of being slaughtered to provide food for people (however, my brothers and sisters and me made pets of every calf and every pig; we never, ever managed to stay detached and they were all our pets). But for some reason poor Peaches' story strikes a cord for me. It's silly but I think to myself, there are tons of people lining up to buy beautiful pups from great breeders for thousands of dollars, and they will have great lives no matter if you get on a waiting list for one or not, because there are so many people who want them. But who's lining up for Peaches? BUT, the decision has to be right for your family, and it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks in this instance. You mentioned that you are on lists for rescues too, so you are an awesome person and you should feel good about whatever decision you make, because there are other dogs out there that need to be rescued too, some probably even more than Peaches.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My heart hurts when I hear stories like this .....& wish I could save all the unfortunates. I know that if money were no object,and time and commitment were just a small matter, I would do it! It might only be 1 dog but it's one less dog in a sad situation....It's just how I feel.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Housebreaking a poodle puppy is pretty darned easy. Jazz only made a few mistakes and Bonnie a bit more challenging, but still housebroken within a few weeks. 

Around my area rescue dogs are more than $300, so the price isn't much. You are going to be hardpressed to find a purebred standard poodle for $300 anywhere else. This guys dogs are his business, so he won't have much attachment to them. The reason she chose to hang around you instead of wander off is because she is a poodle in desperate need of human attention. She may well have a wonderful temperament and that's why he chose to breed her. She may be needy/clingy at first until she realizes you aren't going to go away. 

I prefer puppies, but she sounds like a nice girl to me. If you thought she was pretty when she was all filthy, imagine what she'd look like all cleaned up. Teeth and grooming and a possible ear infection could easily be several hundred dollars, though. Does she have her vaccines? If not, that's another expense. Some rescues come from much worse situations than that and often rescue dogs have terrible behavior problems. You said it was clean and she had a good sized run and wasn't too skinny. 

If I wanted an older adult dog who is mature and already calmed down, I think she sounds like a fine choice. If she has only ever pooped outside and you allow her access to the outside easily (like with a doggy door), I bet housebreaking her won't be much trouble at all.

PS Has she been spayed already? If not, that's another big expense.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I have the emotional response...I'd get her out of there, and show her what a real home is like. I can't help it, that's just how I roll . 

Housetraining might not be too bad at all. It took me 3 months to housetrain Lola reliably, but I rescued a Rottie girl from the pound who had been an outside dog....she peed once in the house...I saw her, and ran her outside, she finished peeing, and we celebrated her good deed...she never used the house again. As far as Lola taking 3 months...it was always my fault....I'd fall asleep or something, and not get her out. In the last 2 weeks she has started going to the door.

I say go for it!

p*


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This kept me up lastnight...


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

phrannie said:


> *I rescued a Rottie girl from the pound who had been an outside dog....she peed once in the house...I saw her, and ran her outside, she finished peeing, and we celebrated her good deed...she never used the house again.p*


It must be a Rottie thing.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree with the statements that you are just making room in the barn for a younger bitch to take that brood slot. I can't see supporting this type of operation in any way, and it's a bold statement. if a small one, to walk away from a dog in need today in order to prevent more dogs from filling that slot and perpetuating that cycle... The man in CT who has just been relieved of some 65 dogs was flying them in from the south - yes, he is the flying chihuahuas guy... He has a past record, and when he's done with this mess, he'll move on to have another. Same with most of these situations - if it's the first incident, it's not the last - and it's usually not the first incident... A real statement would be each of us lobbying our local government officials to get a registry opened, like that for sex offenders and child abusers, and to have restrictions on these people that are enforceable with actual laws. I know there is one bill up for discussion, and plenty of reputable breeders are against it because it requires you own the bitch, only have a certain number of dogs on your property, etc... And while I agree that the limits seemed extreme, they would make the situation you describe illegal and punishable - (WHO has time for 46 PUPPIES???) 

*****That said*****, If she was a good fit for my family, I would probably bring her home and suck it up on the vet bills, if the people would just give her to me - no cash changing hands. I could not pay them for the dog, knowing I was paying more than that in vet bills that they had neglected. Your dental visit and spaying is likely to cost more than the $300, even if you go to a low cost clinic... 

It's a tough choice and you are going to have to trust YOUR heart and GUT on this one.... 

sarah


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a really tough issue. Whatever you decide is definately the right choice for you. Thank you for sharing this with us. The right decision will be the one you make, and don't feel any second thoughts on this.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

i'm still struggling with the issue this morning, but it seems my husband is not. he has had even more of an emotional response than even i have had! this is really surprising because he is the one who is less tolerant of animal messes and and issues.

that being said, he is outside right now working on our fence gate to make sure it is more effective for keeping peaches inside. i keep reminding him that she could arrive here and exhibit problematic behaviors that we couldn't detect in our 30 minutes spent with her, yet he still seems to really want to bring her home.

i told the owners i would call monday so we are still mulling this over for at least the remainder of today- if not longer. there is a 3 year old white, female standard at a local rescue that i've inquired about as well. if i can get an opportunity to meet her next week then i want to do so. i sort of would like to to see how my feelings for another compare to the feelings i have for peaches.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

one week more or less in any situation that is not life threatening is not going to make a difference to the dogs, (who do tend to live in the moment), and may make a great deal of difference to your and your family... 

I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we support your choice, whatever that is, and we all have you in our thoughts and prayers...

sarah


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it is a good ideal to wait and check out the other dog. Both dogs are in need of a home , so it would be good to see how you and your family feel about the other one as well.

I know on one here wants to support a Puppy Mill in anyway. But it will not change anything there by you not buying Peaches, if she doesn't sell, she will most likely end up at the local pound. They will replace her with another pup anyway... so sad.

So I say, Follow your heart and it will lead you in the right direction.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You must do what you feel is right. It is true that buying one dog will not make a difference. It is something that many people must decide on an individual basis not to tolerate before it makes a difference. I know it is not easy to turn away from a sweet dog with pleading eyes. That being said I do support your choice whatever it may be.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Whichever dog is lucky enough to end up in your family will be truly blessed. It's a hard choice, but somehow, I know you will make the right one. Keep us updated and best wishes in finding the perfect new family member. 

(and your hubby sounds like a dream, what a sweetie for getting everything all ready for your new loved one)


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

hi guys, just thought i would update you all. 

if you'll recall, i was going to go meet a different poodle at the rescue this week just to see how i felt about another poodle-in-need. well, after talking to a volunteer there, it was clear she wouldn't be the right fit for us. they said she was very flighty and would dash away whenever given an opportunity. since i have young children, it would just be too risky at our house for her; id be afraid of her getting too many opportunities to run away.

i did, however, go to the the local animal shelter to meet a few other dogs that were in need of homes. of course, i wanted to save them all, but i still felt strongly about going back for peaches.

so, my family has unanimously decided that peaches will be coming to her forever home here next friday (the day after thanksgiving). i am picking her up at 9:00 and going straight to the vet's for a 10 o'clock appointment. they will be doing an exam, some tests and getting her bathed.

i cannot wait to share her with you guys! i feel really good about this. its been an educational experience for my children that opened up a lot of discussion about compassion and ethical treatment of animals as well as tolerance of others who may not share our same views. this is going to be a wonderful, enriching family endeavor. 

thanks for everyone's input. i have a feeling i will probably need even more once she is here! i am so anxious to see how this goes!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Id say it is a match made in heaven <3 So happy for you guys and for peaches! She deserves a home like yours and I am sure she will pay you back a million times over.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So happy for Peaches ! No, you can't save them all , but you can save a few. I hope everything goes easy and just as it should. So happy that your family is on board with you as she will be so confused , but I think she will get with the program and on to her new life very fast. Thank you for saving Peaches ! xoxox


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Very exciting news! Can't wait to hear about how Peaches fits in. I love the way you describe the discussions that you have had as a family. This sounds fabulous.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I can't wait to hear all about Peaches joining your family. Something for everyone to be thankful for this Thanksgiving 
I hope all goes well at the vet and she gets a clean bill of health.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I think you made a good choice, as someone else said, who's going to line up for peaches? 

I think you acted on a logical and emotional response, had you been looking at a puppy for a higher fee from them, obviously that would haven't made much sense. I hope that you have many happy years with Dude and Peaches.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:dancing2:YAY!!!!! I'm so happy I could dance! Will be watching for an update- hope it all goes well for You & Peaches .........& Dude & yr Kids & yr Hubby etc etc etc !!!!!!!




:dancing2::dancing2::dancing2:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay! Peaches gets a family for Christmas!!!!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations on your new family member. Poodles are addictive aren't they?! 

I'm like you kukachoo...my first response is to get the poor dog out of its bad situation. Maybe it's not logical, but that's just how I roll. I have a groomer friend who has a lot of dogs....most of which are poodles. Not sure how many, but way too many for her to care for especially since she is 70. They are kept crated most of the day with a few chances to go outside and potty. They get very little emotional care, yet like the good poodles they are they all adore her. They are groomed maybe a few times a year, a bit more if she attends a grooming competition or seminar with one of them. Their area reeks of urine, and I know for a fact at least one is sick but she won't take him to the vet. It breaks my heart knowing they are right there where I could help them, and yet since they are fed, watered, and sheltered my hands are tied. I tried to give one, Devon, a home once. He is so emotionally scarred I couldn't keep him, he was a danger to the kids. So back he went with many tears on my part. So I know exactly how you feel....you have a chance to give a great dog the kind of home she deserves, and of course you want to! I say go for it, and bless you for being so kind.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I was waiting to hear what you had decided. I know you made the right decision. I have always had an emotional response to one puppy or another. If you felt some kind of connection with her, then she's the one! 

Whatever you feel about the way he used her to produce puppies one litter after the other, he chose her to breed for a reason. He could have chosen any number of other dogs. She is likely a pretty girl with basic good health with a nice temperament who has been sorely ignored. You may find she is very needy and follows your every move. You may have some issues to work through with her as she hasn't been in a house before. 

I have found that my dogs learn from one another. Dude is a good boy. She'll learn from him what is expected in your house. Dude might not know what to do with a friend, but together they will keep each other company. It will be an adventure for sure. The fact that she was friendly with your kids is a great sign and your husband had a soft spot for her, too. 

Boy! Is she is LUCKY girl! I look forward to pictures!

edit: PS Apricot is a beautiful color when they are clean and shiny! When they are dirty they are dull looking. I hope you have a wonderful surprise after you get her bathed!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, yes, before and afterpictures are a must. I am so excited for you all - especially for Peaches. What a lucky girl!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

There is no TV series or soap opera in the world that can hold a candle to the real-life stories here on Poodleforum. We're now hooked on the continuing adventures of Dude and Peaches, so keep those posts coming!

_Peaches' Homecoming_ is sure to have the highest ratings this season!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I would personally love to see some before and after shots from her grooming


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for sharing in our excitement. Too many to quote everyone who posted, but I appreciate each one of you!



peppersb said:


> Very exciting news! Can't wait to hear about how Peaches fits in. I love the way you describe the discussions that you have had as a family. This sounds fabulous.


Thanks, I really needed to make it clear to the kids that what they saw was not a good example of how to treat animals. It was a good chance to show them that adults are not perfect either and also that just because something isn't illegal doesn't mean it isn't immoral or unethical. 



LEUllman said:


> There is no TV series or soap opera in the world that can hold a candle to the real-life stories here on Poodleforum. We're now hooked on the continuing adventures of Dude and Peaches, so keep those posts coming!
> 
> _Peaches' Homecoming_ is sure to have the highest ratings this season!


LOL! How funny. It is so true though. I love keeping up with everyone's "dog days" on here and really enjoy sharing ours.



MaryLynn said:


> I would personally love to see some before and after shots from her grooming


Absolutely! I will make sure to take photos (LOTS)  I have no idea what her true color is, its hard to say if most of her apricot coloring is red mud or her true color!

Oh, and one last thing. We're going to change her name. 

She will become "Daisy" when she becomes ours. :flowers:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Daisy and Dude, love it!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so happy you are bringing this girl home. I would have supported any decision you made, but I was secretly rooting for Peaches (Daisy). I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Daisy!!! Daisy was one of our top picks for Jazz until we decided to get a boy.  Dude and Daisy, daisy and Dude- has a nice ring to it.


----------

